# 

## Iwka N.

Hej!
Ja mam znowu problem , bo co prawda budowę chcę zacząć dopiero na początku kwietnia ale słyszałam różne opinie na temat w/w pustaków.
Podobno Poroton jest lepszy i na dodatek tańszy. Tylko nie wiem czy kobieta w hurtowni się nie pomyliła i podała mi cenę Porotonu 25 P+W jako 3,53 netto za sztukę gdy oficjalna cena Porothermu 25 jest 4,40 zl netto.
Jak ktoś ma doświadczenia lepsze z Porotonem to niech coś szybko napisze.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## FREDY

Poroton 25 cm jest lepszy od Porothermu 25cm. Różnica polega na tym że Poroton ma przegrody powietrzne w poprzek ściany, a porotherm 25 wzdłuż. Lepiej będą trzymać się zdecydowanie kołki ( jak podczas wiercenia trafisz na pustkę to kołek będzie luźny). Poroton ma z tego względu też lepsze parametry cieplne. Porównaj sobie współczynniki obu tych materiałów to zobaczysz jaka jest różnica.
Ja osobiście nie wybrałbym ani Porothermu, ani Porotonu. Wolę zdecydowanie mocniejszy pustak Max o porównywalnych parametrach cieplnych ale znacznie cięższy, mocniejszy i tańszy.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Wolę zdecydowanie mocniejszy pustak Max o porównywalnych parametrach cieplnych ale znacznie cięższy, mocniejszy i tańszy.


a od kiedy Max ma porównywalne paramentry cieplne z ceramiką poryzwaną ?

----------


## fiolek

Mój Majster  ( to nie przypadek duże "M" ) budował i z obu materiałów i zdecydowanie jakościowo jego zdaniem lepiej wypada PH .
Na dodatek wiem o jednej wpadce przy szlifowanym Porotonie . Pustaki z różnych dostawach  nie pasowały do siebie. !
Z tego co się orjentuje  to Poroton nie ma pustaków narożnych i 1/2 . A szkoda .
Ale uważam , że  Poroton 25P+W jet ciekawą propozycją na sciany zewnętrzne bo PH 25 tak naprawdę to ma przeznaczenie na nośne wenętrzne ( dlatego tak kształtowane szczeliny ).

----------


## MarzannaPG

Ciekawe dlaczego nikt tu nie wymienia Poromuru firmy Jopek -też ceramika a dużo tańsza, nie znam obecnych cen, ale za ściany na nasz domek 156m2 daliśmy w 2300r. 9000zł (2500 sztuk o wym. 33,8x22x25). I my i nasz sąsiad jesteśmy zadowoleni nie tylko z ceny.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Ciekawe dlaczego nikt tu nie wymienia Poromuru firmy Jopek -też ceramika a dużo tańsza


firma Jopek nie ma zbyt dobrej prasy na tym forum, choć ja nic  niegatywnego nie mogę powiedzieć, mam klinkier Jopka na kominie i jest O.K

----------


## modulor

> Napisał FREDY
> 
>  Wolę zdecydowanie mocniejszy pustak Max o porównywalnych parametrach cieplnych ale znacznie cięższy, mocniejszy i tańszy.
> 
> 
> a od kiedy Max ma porównywalne paramentry cieplne z ceramiką poryzwaną ?



właśnie  :smile: 
tutaj niuansiki między kowalskim a kowalczykiem 
a potem nowak to to samo  :smile: ))))

----------


## modulor

> Napisał FREDY
> 
>  Wolę zdecydowanie mocniejszy pustak Max o porównywalnych parametrach cieplnych ale znacznie cięższy, mocniejszy i tańszy.
> 
> 
> a od kiedy Max ma porównywalne paramentry cieplne z ceramiką poryzwaną ?



właśnie  :smile: 
tutaj niuansiki między kowalskim a kowalczykiem 
a potem nowak to to samo  :smile: ))))

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Jeżeli buduje się ścianę warstwową, to warstwa nośna (max, poromur, poroton, porotherm) nie wpływa w sposób zasadniczy na opór cieplny tej ściany, ergo warto wziąc materiał który jest tańszy lub bardziej odpowiada wykonawcy. Oczywiście tego typu stwierdzenie nie stosuje się gdy warstwa nośna ma 25 cm, a ocieplenie 5 cm  :smile:  jak kiedyś drzewiej bywało ...., tzn. mówię o przypadku ocieplenia grubości  > 10 cm

pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## fiolek

Zgadzam się z  *Krzyśkiem Marusza*  . 
Moim zdaniem jest jeszcze inny aspekt. W wybudowanym domu ( ściana 2W) za kilka lat mogę zmienić dużo , podłogi, instalację CO , okna ( jak mi się spodbają inne ) .Nawet zmienić ocieplenie (styro na wełną lub odwrotnie )     :wink: 
Fundamentów i ścian raczej sie nie da.  :smile: 
Przy wyborze ściany (nośnej) biorę również pod uwagę czynniki "pozatechniczne" .
( nie lubie betonu komórkowego więc z niego nie zbuduję swojej ściany 2W  ) 

pozdr.

p.s.
  chyba tak trochę napisałem nie w temacie wątku    :oops:

----------


## FREDY

> Napisał FREDY
> 
>  Wolę zdecydowanie mocniejszy pustak Max o porównywalnych parametrach cieplnych ale znacznie cięższy, mocniejszy i tańszy.
> 
> 
> a od kiedy Max ma porównywalne paramentry cieplne z ceramiką poryzwaną ?


Proponuję porównać współczynnik lambda lub K dla maxa np.Kozłowice z PTH 25 I ZOBACZYSZ ŻE JEST  BARDZO PODOBNIE.
Ogólnie to jasne tak,  że ceramika poryzowana jest znacznie cieplejsza ( ale też bardziej krucha i słaba) ,ale akurat w tym przypadku układ spoin w Pth25 powoduje że nie ma różnicy (o ile dobrze pamiętam to PTH30 MA K=0.7 A PTH25 już aż 1.25- po przeliczeniu lambda zmienia się z 0,21 na 0,31) Gdyby Wienerberger zaczął produkować PTH25 ze spoinami w poprzek to różnica w stosunku do maxa byłaby zauważalna.
Ja porównywałem pomiędzy PTH25 a Maxem z Krotoszyna i wyszło podobnie z dokładniością do 0.01. Dlatego wybrałem maxa, którego bardzo dobrze ociepliłem. Teraz wieszam szafki kuchenne i mam pełny komfort bo wiem że to się wszystko naprawdę trzyma.

----------


## MarzannaPG

> Napisał Marzanna Guzikowska
> 
> Ciekawe dlaczego nikt tu nie wymienia Poromuru firmy Jopek -też ceramika a dużo tańsza
> 
> 
> *firma Jopek nie ma zbyt dobrej prasy na tym forum*, choć ja nic  niegatywnego nie mogę powiedzieć, mam klinkier Jopka na kominie i jest O.K


O?  :ohmy:  A można wiedzieć dlaczego?  :ohmy:

----------


## mdzalewscy

> O?  A można wiedzieć dlaczego?


 bo często jest to na zasadzie "ktoś cos słyszał", a zapomina się iż to Polska firma i daje prace Polakom. Mam ich klinkier jest chyba najlepszy na świecie, super


ps. popierajmy polskich producentów, gdyż oni nam dają prace

----------


## rafałek

> Ja porównywałem pomiędzy PTH25 a Maxem z Krotoszyna i wyszło podobnie z dokładniością do 0.01. Dlatego wybrałem maxa, którego bardzo dobrze ociepliłem. Teraz wieszam szafki kuchenne i mam pełny komfort bo wiem że to się wszystko naprawdę trzyma.


A ty z kolei demonizujesz PH. Jak w ubiegłym roku zdecydowałem się na ten materiał to po przebrnięciu przez kilka dyskusji na ten temat robiłem takie oczy   :ohmy:  . Przyszła budowa i ani to nie chciało pękać w rękach, ani nie pękało jak spadało... to wogóle ciężko było przypadkowo uszkodzić. Elektryk też jakoś na zadowolonego nie wygląda. Z tą kruchością to kolejny mit dobrze wspomagany przez forum...

----------


## MarzannaPG

> Napisał Marzanna Guzikowska
> 
>  O?  A można wiedzieć dlaczego? 
> 
> 
>  bo często jest to na zasadzie "ktoś cos słyszał", a zapomina się iż to Polska firma i daje prace Polakom. Mam ich klinkier jest chyba najlepszy na świecie, super
> 
> 
> ps. *popierajmy polskich producentów, gdyż oni nam dają prace*


No to czas zmienić to błędne nastawienie! UWAGA: Ja Jestem Zadowolona z Jopka! Modzalewscy też. To już jest nas dwoje!  :big grin:

----------


## Lunetka

Stoję przed tym samym dylematem.   :Confused:  
Obecnie *Porotherm* kosztuje 9,00 brutto a *Poroton* można kupić za 4,60.
Macie jakieś sugestie co wybrać?

----------


## mynia_pynia

nie widze problemu, w wyborze, jak chcesz z tańszego materiału to buduj z tańszego jak z droższego to z droższego.

----------


## Lunetka

To powiedzcie mi, dlaczego tak rzadko wybierany jest *Poroton* jako materiał budowlany skoro ma lepsze parametry i jest dwukrotnie tańszy? 
Węszę tu jakiś podstęp...  :wink:

----------


## TeeF

Właśnie zbudowałem ściany parteru z Porotonu. Płaciłem 4,8 za sztukę. Moim zdaniem nie warto przepłacać...

----------


## Coquelicot

Ja właśnie zamówiłem porotherm 25 klasa 15 za 7,9 brutto... Przyszłość pokaże, czy to była dobra decyzja.

----------


## Lunetka

> Ja właśnie zamówiłem porotherm 25 klasa 15 za 7,9 brutto... Przyszłość pokaże, czy to była dobra decyzja.


A gdzie?

----------


## Coquelicot

Otwock k. Warszawy. Wydaje mi się, że cena niezła. Przynajmniej była najniższa w zestawieniu z ok. 5 innymi hurtowniami z okolicy.

----------


## gianti

wcześniej, FREDY napisał iż POROTON ma przegrody w poprzek ściany, a porotherm wzdłóż, przejrzałem zdjęcia w necie i wszędzie widzę że zarówno POROTHERM jak i POROTON mają w tą samą stronę ulożone przegrody tj. długością po stronie wpust-wypust.

No więc czym się różnią. Po co przepłacać za 24porotherm jak można sporo taniej mieć 24Poroton

I drugie pytanie - czy faktycznie porotherm 24 nie powinno się stosować na ściany zewnętrzne 2W (jest potrzebne murowanie z 30)?

----------


## EBERHART

Witam

jestem poraz pierwszy na forum...
zaczynam budowę w tym roku, długo na to czekałem  :Smile: ,
i przyznam że nie mam wielkiego doświadczenia,
mam sporo pytań i nie wiem od czego zacząć...
może od tego jaki pustak najlepiej wykorzystać protherm, max czy może inny...
mam dobrego fachowca tzn. polecony ale wiadomo lepiej pytać o wszystko
zdaję sobie sprawę że moje pytanie może być nie precyzyjne,proszę o wyrozumiałość...

Pozdrawiam
[/quote]

----------


## szczukot

> Ja właśnie zamówiłem porotherm 25 klasa 15 za 7,9 brutto... Przyszłość pokaże, czy to była dobra decyzja.


Widac dobrze zrobilem czekajac na jesien i spadek z ostatniorocznej gorki cenowej.  :smile: 
Poroton w pierwszej juz hurtowni jest po okolo 4,5 a porotherm po 5,5 (oba brutto).

A co do samego problemu to tez sie nad tym zastanawiam, i chyba wybiore poroton ! Jest tanszy i wg danych cieplejszy,. To czemu go nie brac ?
Tu moj watek o tym :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/poroton-c...ej,t140738.htm

Mi z wyliczen wyszlo ze tanszy i cieplejszy. Wezme zrobie go na klej i tyle.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

> wcześniej, FREDY napisał iż POROTON ma przegrody w poprzek ściany, a porotherm wzdłóż, przejrzałem zdjęcia w necie i wszędzie widzę że zarówno POROTHERM jak i POROTON mają w tą samą stronę ulożone przegrody tj. długością po stronie wpust-wypust.
> 
> No więc czym się różnią. Po co przepłacać za 24porotherm jak można sporo taniej mieć 24Poroton
> 
> I drugie pytanie - czy faktycznie porotherm 24 nie powinno się stosować na ściany zewnętrzne 2W (jest potrzebne murowanie z 30)?


Ja kupilem Poroton Wienerbergera (Niemiecki) i tam przegrody sa wzdluz sciany - czyli jako przegroda cieplna lepiej. I lepiej cokowleik na tym wieszac bo kolki sie lepiej trzymaja  :smile:  Kupilem model 0,8 czyli o mniejszej masie wlasnej. Ma wiecej porow a co za tym idzie jeszcze lepsza izolacyjnosc cieplna. Ale tez ma mniejsza wytrzymalosc na sciskanie. Ale ja stawiam tylko domek a nie wiezowiec  :smile:  Do tego 12-15 cm styro i koniec.

Fantom
ps. Co do ceny to 4,9 zl brutto sztuka z transportem. Czyli m2 sciany = 4,9 * 11 = 54 zl .Poroton Robena jest mniejszy i wchodzi 13 szt na m2. A Polski porotherm wienerbergera jest sporo drozszy  :smile:  Przypuszczam, ze wynika to z aktualnych kursow euro.

----------


## mickey30

Szczukot wysłałem wiadomość na priv.
Jakbyś mógł odpisać byłbym wdzięczny

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jadzia633

Mam pytanko czy POROTON można kleić na zwykły cement czy musi być specjalna zaprawa?

----------


## szczukot

Mozna robic na zwykla zaprawe (gotowa lub robiona na miejscu). Mozna tez robic spoiny cienkowarstwowe (kleje) ale to lepiej z tzw blokami szlifowanymi - troche drozsze ale rowniejsze

Fantom

----------


## k_i_a

Mam już projekt i zdecydowałam się na ceramikę, a długo to trwało.
Jednak mam mętlik w głowie co do tych różnych producentów i grubości 24 i 25. Znaczy Porotherm to tylko produkcja polska, a Poroton przejeżdża z Niemiec? Jak tak czytam, to nie zawsze się to zgadza.
Cały czas myśleliśmy tylko o Porothermie 25 (zaprawa cementowa)+15 styro, ale...  W końcu to tylko ściana nośna, różnice w parametrach niewielkie. Może jeszcze będziemy kombinować, jeśli różnice w cenie będą znaczne.
Czy ktoś może skomentować jakość PH z cegielni Konin? Jak na razie mają najciekawszą ofertę 5,5zł/szt + transport. 
Jak to miło , że ceny tak spadły.

----------


## Wgregor

raczej porotherm ściana ma 0.14W/m2xK

http://www.wienerberger.at/servlet/S...=wb_at_home_de

poroton ma tylko 0.18 W/2 xK TO NA DZIŚ ZA MAŁO

http://www.wienerberger.de/servlet/S...=wb_de_home_de

----------


## pierwek

a jakie to ma znaczenie przy ociepleniu ściany 15cm styro?

----------


## Barbossa

> raczej porotherm ściana ma 0.14W/m2xK
> 
> http://www.wienerberger.at/servlet/S...=wb_at_home_de
> 
> poroton ma tylko 0.18 W/2 xK TO NA DZIŚ ZA MAŁO
> 
> http://www.wienerberger.de/servlet/S...=wb_de_home_de


a Ty umiesz czytać, o co chodzi Autorowi?
czy bezmyślnie, tak autoamtycznie, walisz na oślep, te swoje linki?   :Confused:  

to już podchodzi pod spam

----------


## Wgregor

Poczytaj swoje porady i zmień nicka na "Pajac" będzie adekwatne. 
Stare porotermy i porotony nie nadają się do dzisiejszych i przyszłych cen ogrzewania, dlatego wyparły je nowe materiały.

----------


## Barbossa

> Poczytaj swoje porady i zmień nicka na "Pajac" będzie adekwatne. 
> Stare porotermy i porotony nie nadają się do dzisiejszych i przyszłych cen ogrzewania, dlatego wyparły je nowe materiały.


wspiąłeś się na wyżyny subtelności i finezji
dla mnie megadzieło, w odróżnieniu od tych moich, prostackich
coś Ci przypomnę



> erystyka: 
> - BEZPOŚREDNI ATAK OSOBISTY: 
> • Forma prosta- stosowana jest przez osoby prymitywne intelektualnie, lub w przypadku rozstoju nerwowego. Polega ona na obrzucaniu przeciwnika epitetami w stylu: Czy ty nie słyszysz durniu co do ciebie mówię, itp. Jak się przed tym obronić? Wystarczy zachować zimną krew i swoim zachowaniem wyraźnie dać do zrozumienia, że epitety nas nie dotyczą. 
> • Forma rozwinięta- polega na podważaniu wykształcenia, moralności, pochodzenia, kompetencji


ale co się dziwić, demencja i tyle   :Confused:

----------


## Wgregor

Widzisz fajnie, że coś  do ciebie dotarło, cieszę się, że nie wysyłałem  tego na daremnie. Zabieraj teraz głos merytorycznie w dyskusji. Gratuluje zdobywania wiedzy.
Co masz przeciwko nowym wyrobom Wienerbergera?  pod handlową nazwą porotrm i poroton?

----------


## bombel79

wracajac do tematu  :smile: 

Buduje domek ze sciana dwuwarstwowa (ceramika 25 cm +14 cm styro)Stoje przed wyborem: poroton 5,60 brutto lub porotherm wienenbergera 5,75 netto (0% VAT  :smile: 

nosz w morde... sam nie wiem... potrzebne mi bedzie 2600 sztuk wiec roznica moze byc znaczna (w koncu VAT sobie odzyskam).

Podobne dylematy z dzialowkami... poroton (38 cm) za 4 zl brutto lub porotherm wienenbergera(49,5 cm) za 5,5 netto (0% VAT).

Generalnie jestem z tych bardziej "strachliwych" co wola ciut przeplacic niz eksperymentowac, ale troche szkoda mi kasy, bo w sumie roznica paru tysiecy... 

Co radzicie???

PS
dla zainteresowanych, ceny Warszawa z dowozem i rozladunkiem, przed negocjacja...

----------


## prezes413

tylko porotherm 44 Si

----------


## pierwek

jeszcze apropos pustaków Jopka. Mój majster sobie stawiał dom z tych pustaków i narzekał że nie trzymały wymiaru i trochę krótkie były przez co na narożniki kupował specjalnie jakieś inne pustaki bo nie dałoby się Jopkiem dobrze przewiązać narożników

----------


## pierwek

> Buduje domek ze sciana dwuwarstwowa (ceramika 25 cm +14 cm styro)Stoje przed wyborem: poroton 5,60 brutto lub porotherm wienenbergera 5,75 netto (0% VAT 
> Co radzicie???


pewnie już kupiłeś ale doradzę tak jak zawsze - obejrzyj pustaki, walnij młotkiem,

ja budowałem z jakiegoś termoporu Leiera i to niestety była masakra - winerbergera miałem na działówki jakiegoś czeskiego - to z kolei był cud miód i orzeszki. Ale to podobno zależy jeszcze z której cegielni (czy jak się taka fabryka nazywa) wychodzą pustaki...

----------


## Kokoski

W nawiązaniu do tematu zostało mi kilka (około 20) palet Porotonu....chętnie i tanio sprzedam.......

----------


## maysee

A ja sie zapytam czy ktos zbudowal sciane 3W z Porothermu lub Porotonu? Pytam bo chcialbym poznac spostrzezenia ludzi ktorzy zdecydowali sie na takie rozwiazanie. Ja u siebie buduje Poroton24 + welna10 + powietrze2-3 + poroton12. Uwagi wnioski porady? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szczukot

> A ja sie zapytam czy ktos zbudowal sciane 3W z Porothermu lub Porotonu? Pytam bo chcialbym poznac spostrzezenia ludzi ktorzy zdecydowali sie na takie rozwiazanie. Ja u siebie buduje Poroton24 + welna10 + powietrze2-3 + poroton12. Uwagi wnioski porady? Pozdrawiam.


Ja mam tylko jedno : ile % ciepla ucieka przez sciany ? 20 % ? Czy warto sie bawic w tego typu sciany wogle dzisiaj ?

Fantom

----------


## maysee

Ceny materialow duzo nizsze wiec dlaczego nie?

----------


## Browar

> pewnie już kupiłeś ale doradzę tak jak zawsze - obejrzyj pustaki, walnij młotkiem,


o i doszliśmy dosena sprawy  :big grin:  

kupujesz powiedzmy 20 palet porothermu i młot tak z 5 kg. każdą cegłę traktujesz młotem i jak się rozleci to masz gruz np. pod podjazd do garażu a jak się nie rozleci to masz pustak do murowania   :Lol:  Z 20 palet zostaje ci jakieś 20 pustaków więc kupujesz kolejną partię i ponawiasz "testy"... Jak już masz za dużo gruzu możesz odstąpić sąsiadom   :Wink2:   Po setnej dostawie sąsiedzi Cię kochają a ty masz dom niczym bunkier!   :Lol:  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Czym się różni węgiel kamienny od kamienia węgielnego?
Tym co picie w Szczawnicy od szczania w piwnicy....  :Wink2:

----------


## C***R

> Jeżeli buduje się ścianę warstwową, to warstwa nośna (max, poromur, poroton, porotherm) nie wpływa w sposób zasadniczy na opór cieplny tej ściany, ergo warto wziąc materiał który jest tańszy lub bardziej odpowiada wykonawcy. Oczywiście tego typu stwierdzenie nie stosuje się gdy warstwa nośna ma 25 cm, a ocieplenie 5 cm  jak kiedyś drzewiej bywało ...., tzn. mówię o przypadku ocieplenia grubości  > 10 cm
> 
> pozdr - Krzysiek


Przepraszam ale to jest zwykła nieprawda, a wręcz bzdura wprowadzająca w błąd ludzi, którzy nie mają wiedzy budowlanej, a szukają informacji, bo chcą zbudować ciepły dom, gdyż nie chcą potem płacić kilku tysięcy złotych rocznie kosztów ogrzewania. To są podstawy fizyki których uczą się dzieci w szkole podstawowej, że właściwości materiałów sumują się. Im cieplejsza ściana i docieplenie tym suma wyników tych warstw daje jeszcze lepsze parametry cieplne ściany. 
Moim zdaniem jeśli już ktoś buduje dom dla swojej rodziny na lata za kwotę od 400 - 600 tyś złotych (i więcej) to nie powinien wybierać gorszego budulca licząc, że oszczędzi na cegłach te 1000 czy 2000 złotych. No to jest wręcz idiotyczne robić oszczędności na takim etapie. Każdy kto już zbudował dom i przemieszkał w nim kilka pierwszych zim wie, że aż 2/3 rocznych kosztów utrzymania domu stanowią koszty ogrzewania. A im cieplejszy dom i mniejszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła (U) tym mniej energii taki dom potrzebuje do utrzymania ciepła i tym samym mniej paliwa (węgla, gazu, oleju opałowego, prądu) zużywa! W Niemczech od ponad 10 lat buduje się tylko domy energooszczędne, bo ludzie wiedza, że prawdziwa oszczędność jest rozłożona na lata i nikt tam nie oszczędza na materiałach budowlanych byle było te 2000 zł w kieszeni. Jeśli ktoś z was zastanawia się nad budową domu i chce robić takie oszczędności niech policzy najpierw ile będzie kosztowała tona węgla, która w domu 120-150 metrowym starcza na ok 3-4 tygodni i ile miesięcy trzeba taki dom w roku ogrzewać (analogicznie można sobie obliczyć koszty ogrzewania innymi sposobami - olejem opałowym, drewnem itp.). Potem sobie można podliczyć, że kwoty wychodzą w okolicach 4.000-5.500 zł rocznie wiec oszczędzenie na początku budowy tym bardziej na materiale budowlanym, który będzie podstawą domu przez lata (który też będziemy spłacali przez minimum 30 lat) nie ma sensu. 
Moim zdaniem najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest wybudować dom z jak najcieplejszych materiałów budowlanych, którymi są pustaki poryzowane (szlifowane i blokowe) firmy EDER. Budując w pełnym systemie EDER można w ogóle zrezygnować z ocieplania styropianem redukując koszty zaś współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej dla ścian jednowarstwowych EDER (w zależności od grubości pustaka) wynosi od U=0,16 W/m²K! do U=0,28 W/m²K! a tym samym jak wspomniałem ściany te nie wymagają ocieplania styropianem, od razu można je tynkować i mamy oddychającą ścianę jednowarstwową o doskonałej termoizolacyjności, a koszt 1m² ściany jest podobny do koszów wykonania muru np. gr. 24 cm plus docieplenia go styropianem zaś współczynnik przenikania ciepła oraz jakość ściany jest wielokrotnie lepsza. W Niemczech od kilkunastu lat jest to najpopularniejszy sposób budowania. 

Cegła to jeden z najlepszych materiałów budowlanych w dziejach, jest mocna, wytrzymała na ściskanie, jest materiałem oddychającym dzięki czemu w domu panuje doskonały mikroklimat ważny zwłaszcza dla alergików i małych dzieci. Dodatkowo cegły same wyciągają wilgoć z wnętrza domu i dzięki różnicy ciśnienia wypychają wilgoć na zewnątrz przez pory. Ale jeśli ociepli się mur styropianie to przestaje on oddychać i to co było jego plusem zostaje zaprzepaszczone. Dom budowany w pełnym systemie EDER nie wymaga ocieplania styropianem, co obniża koszty budowy domu, zaś ściany mogą być natychmiast tynkowane. A dzięki doskonałej jakości wykonania cegieł nośnych i działowych oraz pustaków i belek stropowych EDER, wnętrza domu nie trzeba wykańczać płytami gipsowo-kartonowymi, tylko od razu można je tynkować i następnie malować, co obniża koszty wykańczania wnętrz.

Gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany to zapraszam na naszą stronę:   http://www.cegly-eder.pl/
A w razie zainteresowania i pytań kontakt:  [email protected]

Zaś pod tym linkiem są opinie ludzi którzy wybudowali już swój wymarzony dom dla siebie i swojej rodziny na lata: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...EDER-czy-warto

----------


## Maciej_Konin

Ja buduję z UNIPOR-a, niemicka cegła, za sztukę płaciłem w lutym 4,6pln brutto z transportem około 100km - cały "tir" 1800szt.
Myślę że cena bardzo dobra, natomiast nic nie znalazłem na temat tego pustaka na forum, może ktoś wie gdzie coś można na forum na temat tego pustaka poczytać????

----------


## k***a*z

.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Ja buduję z UNIPOR-a, niemicka cegła, za sztukę płaciłem w lutym 4,6pln brutto z transportem około 100km - cały "tir" 1800szt.
> Myślę że cena bardzo dobra, natomiast nic nie znalazłem na temat tego pustaka na forum, może ktoś wie gdzie coś można na forum na temat tego pustaka poczytać????


Nie wiem czy coś znajdziesz, wiem, że gdzieś tutaj toczyła się dyskusja na temat tanich niemieckich pustaków i wszyscy jednogłośnie stwierdzili, że lepiej kupić u siebie w kraju pewniejszy materiał.

----------


## Gruda

Pewniejszy, to znaczy jaki?
Stoję przed tym wyborem i łatwo nie jest. Czy np, zdecydować się na pustaka szczelinowego U-220 ( 250x188x220 cm) z regionalnej cegielni w Stopce/k. Bydgoszczy, czy też zainwestować w EDERA P 24 P + W, licząc się ze sporymi kosztami transportu. Porotherm nie bardzo mi pasuje, bo przy 15 cm dociepleniu ( porotherm P+W) wyszło mi U = 0,2119, a przy pustaku U -220 U= 0,1946. Ten ostatni, całkiem nieźle, jednak nie mogę znaleźć opinii jak się  z niego buduje. do tego zaprawy nie ma w cenie cegły i jest mniejsza od porothermu, więc pewnie koszty budowy wyższe.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

wymiana zdan i pogladow niczym w temacie o BK  :wink:

----------


## beton44

i jedna reklama...

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Pewniejszy, to znaczy jaki?
> Stoję przed tym wyborem i łatwo nie jest. Czy np, zdecydować się na pustaka szczelinowego U-220 ( 250x188x220 cm) z regionalnej cegielni w Stopce/k. Bydgoszczy, czy też zainwestować w EDERA P 24 P + W, licząc się ze sporymi kosztami transportu. Porotherm nie bardzo mi pasuje, bo przy 15 cm dociepleniu ( porotherm P+W) wyszło mi U = 0,2119, a przy pustaku U -220 U= 0,1946. Ten ostatni, całkiem nieźle, jednak nie mogę znaleźć opinii jak się  z niego buduje. do tego zaprawy nie ma w cenie cegły i jest mniejsza od porothermu, więc pewnie koszty budowy wyższe.


Z tego co widzę znasz już odpowiedzi na wszystkie pytania jakie sam stawiasz. Nie ważne czego użyjesz, dom Ci się raczej nie rozpadnie  :wink:

----------


## C***R

> podstawy fizyki mówią że lambda styropianu jest 10 razy niższe od  materiałów konstrukcyjnych, więc w liczbach bezwzględnych 20cm  styropianu będzie tak *ciepłe* i jednocześnie *tanie* że pana  stwierdzenie
> 
> zostawię bez komentarza
> 
> widać wyraźnie że płatny  profil to automatem kreatywny marketing, brak konkretów, niedomówienia,  puste frazesy itp


Drogi Panie pisze Pan nieprawdę i wprowadza ludzi w błąd, pozostawiam innym forumowiczom ocenę czy robi to Pan świadomie czy nieświadomie. niestety robi Pan to już drugi raz co udowodniłem w tym wątku, gdzie porównał pan cegły Phoroterm 44 Winerbergera do cegieł EDER: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dowa%C4%87-dom 

Fizyka oparta jest na faktach i mówi jasno, że właściwości jakiejkolwiek przegrody są wypadkową jej części składowych: jesli Pan nie wierzy to małe porównanie specjalnie dla Pana. Porównam tu ścianę z cegieł Wienerbergera czyli Porotherm gr. 30 cm 
( http://www.wienerberger.pl/servlet/S...=1119356883967 ) i ociepleniem 15 cm styropianu ze ścianą z pustaków EDER gr. 30 cm ( http://www.cegly-eder.pl/cegly-szlif...-eder-xp-30-pw ) i dociepleniem 15 cm:
Cegła Porotherm Wienerbergera gr. 30 cm + 15 cm styropianu daje współczynnik izolacyjności muru na poziomie U=0,18 W/(m²K)
Zaś cegła EDER XP 30 gr 30 cm + 15 cm styropianu daje współczynnik izolacyjności cieplnej na poziomie U=0,14 W/(m²K)!!! Czyli zbliżamy się wręcz do domu pasywnego!! 

Zarzucił mi Pan brak konkretów, niedomówienia i puste frazesy...
Toteż poniżej wyliczenia, które są KONKRETAMI i wykażą, że to Pan posługuje się pustymi frazesami i niewiedzą:

Obliczenie U dla ściany z Pustaków Porotherm 30 P+W + 15 cm styropianu:
Cegła szlifowana Phoroterm 30 cm P+W o współczynniku λ=0,18 W/(mK) + ocieplenie styropianem grubości 15 cm o współczynniku λ=0,044 W/(mK): 
Obliczanie oporów pośrednich:
	Ri+Re+Rtw+Rtz=0,17+0,044=0,214 (m²K)/W
	Rść=dść/λść=0,30/0,18 =1,66 (m²K)/W
	Riz=diz/λiz=0,15/0,04=3,75 (m²K)/W
Obliczanie oporu całkowitego:
	R=0,214+1,66+3,75=5,62 (m²K)/W
Obliczanie współczynnika przenikania ciepła U:
	U=1/5,62=0,18 W/(m²K)
Tak więc ściana zbudowana z cegły Phoroterm 30 P+W + 15 cm styropianu to U=0,18 W/(m²K)

Cegła szlifowana XP 30 cm P+W o współczynniku ok. λ=0,10 W/(mK) + ocieplenie styropianem grubości 15 cm o współczynniku λ=0,044 W/(mK): 
Obliczanie oporów pośrednich:
	Ri+Re+Rtw+Rtz=0,17+0,044=0,214 (m²K)/W
	Rść=dść/λść=0,30/0,10=3 (m²K)/W
	Riz=diz/λiz=0,15/0,04=3,75 (m²K)/W
Obliczanie oporu całkowitego:
	R=0,214+3+2,5=6,96 (m²K)/W
Obliczanie współczynnika przenikania ciepła U:
        U=1/6,96=0,14 W/(m²K) 
Tak więc ściana zbudowana z cegły XP 30 P+W + 15 cm styropianu to U=0,14 W/(m²K)


Jak wykazałem NIE MA PAN RACJI, gdyż jak widać izolacyjność samej cegły WIELE DAJE. Tym samym proszę, by nie mówić nieprawdy i nie wprowadzać innych forumowiczów w błąd, że izolacyjność cegły nie ma znaczenia i wystarczy nawalić styropianu i wszystko będzie OK, jest to czystą NIEPRAWDĄ, która kosztuje potem wielkie pieniądze gdy przychodzi czas zimowego ogrzewania. I już pomijam tu zupełnie fakt wykonania samej ściany, jeśli są w niej dodatkowo jeszcze mostki termiczne gdy ściana była budowana w technice tradycyjnej na zaprawę grubości 12 mm. 
Natomiast ocenie innych forumowiczów pozostawiam już kwestię tego czy szerzy Pan tę nieprawdę w wyniku niewiedzy czy Pańskim zamiarem jest umyślne wprowadzanie innych w błąd.
Proszę się też powstrzymać od tego typu ocen jakie umieścił Pan na końcu swojego postu, gdyż jak widać  udowodniłem, że to Pan posługuje się brakiem konkretów i dodatkowo szerzy nieprawdę.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## C***R

Miły Panie każdy inwestor ma prawo wybrać taki materiał budowlany jaki mu się podoba. Ja wykazałem ze właściwości ściany są bardzo ważne, a ceramika pod tym względem ma same plusy, w przeciwieństwie do innych materiałów. Ale jeśli Pan zna właściwości poszczególnych materiałów budowlanych to powinien Pan wiedzieć, że np. beton komórkowy jest jednym z gorszych materiałów na budowę domu ze względu na to iż jest:
- mało wytrzymały (zwłaszcza w wersji najcieplejszej) jego wytrzymałość jest tragicznie niska, a znów im wersja bardziej wytrzymała tym gorsza izolacyjność... Przy pustakach EDER mamy i wysoką nośność, wytrzymałość oraz niski współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej.
- jest BARDZO nasiąkliwy (jak nasiąknie wodą i w domu są szczelne okna, to po 2-3 miesiącach na ścianach można zbierać, grzyby - frajda dla zapalonych grzybiarzy, ale nie dla inwestora chcącego mieć zdrowy dom) ceramika takich słabych stron nie posiada jest jednocześnie tak samo lub bardziej ciepła, ale do tego ma wysoką wytrzymałość, nie jest nasiąkliwa i dzięki swoim właściwościom (porowata struktura materiału, mikropory), dzięki różnicy ciśnień wypycha wilgoć na zewnątrz budynku, ceramika nie jest nasiąkliwa.
- tragiczna wręcz odporność (lub raczej nieodporność) na ściskanie, gdzie beton komórkowy po dwóch latach i okresie osiadania budynku potrafi zacząć się zwyczajnie rozsypywać, faktycznie tańszy ale czy to znaczy że co dwa lata można sobie pozwolić na stawianie domu od nowa? No może własnie ze względu na te bardzo duże minusy, beton komórkowy jest taki tani... Natomiast by wyprodukować cegłę o wysokich parametrach ciepłych, jakościowych i dużej odporności na ściskanie, proces technologiczny jest nieco bardziej skomplikowany i wymagający (np. odpowiednio zaprojektowane szczeliny powietrzne w pustaku i ich liczba, by zachować wysoką termoizolacyjność) co niestety może mieć odbicie w cenie. Niestety nie da się zbudować Porsche w cenie małego fiata - jakość i pewność kosztuje, ale dom zazwyczaj buduje się jeden na całe życie z uwagi, że większość buduje na kredyt, biorąc to pod uwagę można się zastanowić czy inwestor powinien ryzykować i nabywać tani materiał budowlany o tak złych parametrach jakościowo-wytrzymałościowych jeśli zamierza ten dom spłacać przez minimum 30 lat, mieszkać w nim a potem przekazać go w spadku swoim dzieciom... Ja jestem zdania, że warto zainwestować w lepsze i pewniejsze materiały o wysokiej termoizolacyjności, ale to jest moje zdanie, zaś każdy z nas ma prawo do własnych decyzji, ale ponosi za te decyzje swoją odpowiedzialność i w razie gdy dom zaczyna się sypać 2, 3 czy 5 lat po wybudowaniu to może mieć pretensje tylko do samego siebie.

Drogi Panie jeżeli pan uważa że "popłynałem" proszę o konkrety, chętnie skonfrontuję się z Panem w tym aspekcie.

Uprzejmie pozdrawiam.

----------

